# A run of bad luck!!!!



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

My Daughter has had quite a run of bad luck lately, in the last month actually,

see if anyone can top this???

1--her partner smashed the lens in his glasses right eye 2 weeks before we went on holiday (thought he would wait till returning as he had contacts)

2--he then broke the left contact lens days before we went (He has really bad eyesight)
t
3--Lucy her eldest Daughter got stung with a jellyfish on the first day of the holiday

4--on returning home she got a flat tyre when she was going to work, put on the spare and dropped the flat off at the garage

5-- came out of work and another flat tyre--no spare-- so had to have the car towed to garage

6-- Her eldest Daughter Lucy then fractured her ankle whilst getting on trampoline next door

6--Her partner broke a tooth a few hours later (next door) whilst at a barbeque "on a toffee"

7-- She got a phone call last week from a photographer she made an appointment with who informed her that the wedding car company she had booked with and paid a deposit had gone bankrupt, 
and sure enough the website is unavailable, we cant get in touch with them as one number is unanswered and the other is permanentley 
engaged
at least she isn't getting married till next year and is only £150 down, I feel sorry for the brides that have booked and paid for their weddings that are in the next few months

watch this space :wink: 

Anne


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I admire your fortitude Anne - posting this in "Jokes and Trivia". :wink: :wink:


----------



## 104441 (May 11, 2007)

Hope the wind changes for you.
Love the picture of the dog on your avatar bet he's not called Lucky :wink:


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Orange said:


> Hope the wind changes for you.
> Love the picture of the dog on your avatar bet he's not called Lucky :wink:


No she's called Tizzie as in dizzy Tizzie :lol:

and Zeb where else would I post it, at least my Daughter has seen the funny side, and Chris managed to read the paper on holiday with both his glasses and contact lens at the same time :lol: :lol:

Anne


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Anne your daughter could always book artona for her wedding if he was free

Carol


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

A pity she has already booked the photographer as Artona would have been fantastic, 

as well as being guarranteed brilliant photos, she would have had peace of mind as well, knowing she wouldn't have got let down

Chris paid the deposit last week, I didn't realise they had been looking for one so soon. It was the photographer that let her know about the cars the other day.

One thing though she has decided not to have wedding cars now, she will get ready at the hotel where she is getting married at. So it looks like we all will do that now :wink: 

Anne


----------

